# Choose a right light reflector



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

you need a parabolic decreasing radium bi-lumen 5 facet miro4 reflector


----------



## shaun_chen (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank so much, since I am not an expert for reflector. So you mean ''radium bi-lumen 5 facet miro4 reflector'' is one type of reflector? And what ''5 facet mico4 '' means?

Is that a commercial one or customer made?

If it is a commercial one, is there any website store I can find?

Thank for helping me .


----------



## shaun_chen (Apr 4, 2013)

Cletis said:


> you need a parabolic decreasing radium bi-lumen 5 facet miro4 reflector


Thank so much, since I am not an expert for reflector. So you mean ''radium bi-lumen 5 facet miro4 reflector'' is one type of reflector? And what ''5 facet mico4 '' means?

Is that a commercial one or customer made?

If it is a commercial one, is there any website store I can find?

Thank for helping me .


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

"and boom goes the dynamite"


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you should contact the fixture manufacturer for a replacement reflector. Most commonly manufactured chrome, mirrored, and gold parabolic reflectors will reflect that wavelength. What is the application ? (stripper stage ?)

http://www.blacklight.com/items/ADJUVCANON


----------



## shaun_chen (Apr 4, 2013)

wildleg said:


> you should contact the fixture manufacturer for a replacement reflector. Most commonly manufactured chrome, mirrored, and gold parabolic reflectors will reflect that wavelength. What is the application ? (stripper stage ?)
> 
> http://www.blacklight.com/items/ADJUVCANON


Thank you for reply. Not really for stripper. It is in the field of UV photography, I need a High power UV light source to illuminate target which is sensitive to UV. 

Actually I bought it form the manufacturer you give me, The reason why I just buy a bulb is that their reflector may called flood light reflector which is too wild for me. I need the illumination area is much smaller than that, which is around like 3 by 3 meters at the distance around 1.7meters


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.optiforms.com/parabolic.htm

http://www.shutterbug.com/content/paul-c-buff-plm-v2-more-glorified-umbrella


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would be using LED


----------



## shaun_chen (Apr 4, 2013)

mikeh32 said:


> I would be using LED



Thanks for suggestion. I really would like to use LED. However, since I would illuminate like 3 by 3 meters at the distance around 1.7 meters. The power intensity required like 750uw/cm2. the total output power is around 15w in the range of UV . So the input power roughly is around 150W .

Is there any LED can have such Power in UV wavelength?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shaun_chen (Apr 4, 2013)

wildleg said:


> http://www.optiforms.com/parabolic.htm
> 
> http://www.shutterbug.com/content/paul-c-buff-plm-v2-more-glorified-umbrella


Thank you for the link. I will contact them if they has this type of reflector.

By the way I just watch a video, they did a same thing. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1ofQ2BSHqk


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would think a cree style would do this with ease


----------

